# Morgan, Marlin, and Brody



## undergunfire (Jun 15, 2008)

[align=center]*Welcome to our blog!*









*Morgan*'s birthday is June 24th, 2006. He is a neutered Harlequin mix rabbit. I adopted from Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue in California in January of 2007. Morgan loves to lounge around and play with his stuffed bunny toy.

*Brody*'s birthday is August 16th, 2007. He is a neutered tort Holland Lop rabbit. Brody was purchased from "The Back Yard Bunny Barn" in Chino Valley, Arizona. Brody loves to eat and cause a lot of trouble.[/align][align=center]*Benson*'s birthday is unknown, but he is 8 1/2 years old. He is a neutered red-eyed-white Holland Lop rabbit. Benson came to me after his owner of 7 1/2 years was going to have him euthanized because he was moving to another state. I took Benson in at the last minute and with help from Kelly who owns "The Bunny Basics" store in Scottsdale, AZ...we found out Benson was adopted from Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue in May of 2001 by his old owners. I am now a long-term foster mommy for Benson. He is deaf and blind in both eyes, and now has to see the vet a lot. Benson is definitely an old man....but he is a total lover and lives for his "oaties".*
*[/align][align=center]****BENSON WAS ADOPTED, FINALLY, ON 10/18/08 :biggrin2:****[/align][align=center]

*Marlin*'s birthday is April 1st, 2007. He is a neutered tort Lionhead rabbit. Marlin was purchased from "Morning Star Rabbitry" in Tempe, AZ. Marlin loves his toy slinkies and playing around the bunny room.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


All of my rabbits live in their very own room, along with the ratties. The floors are laminate, so cleaning is very easy (with help from the shop-vac!). The bunno's live in "NIC cages", which are wonderful cages and fit very well in their bedroom.






[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you will all look forward for more pictures of my "kids". I am going to try very hard to update my blog at least once a week.

[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Amy,

How have you been? 

The bunnies all look great. I love your or should I say their room. LOL I can't remember are any of yours bonded. 

I will look forward to seeing your pictures/update every week.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 15, 2008)

Great new blog, Amy! I look forward to more piccies.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello, Susan . I have been excellent, how about you?

Nope, no one is bonded currently. I find that I don't have much time to do the sessions. Alicia talks about bonding, which makes me want to bond...so hopefully if I get encouragement every day to do a little session no matter how worn out I am from working 10 hour days at work...then maybe it can work out . I may even try to bond Benson into the mix...and if he bonds, then I will surely adopt him from BHRR, but for now...he is my long-term foster .


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy to see you blogging again:biggrin2: I just love your boys, can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

"...plus the kitty and ratties!"



:waiting:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, here is Marlin . The other three boys didn't get their pictures taken today, but probably tomorrow ....












Spartan (my big squishy love boy)...












Louie (my "wants no love from mommy" boy)...








The two boys together...








Nakie Ralphie was off wandering around some where, so he didn't get his picture taken .



And now for Jupe Kitty...












Jupe might possibly be getting a friend this Sunday. His foster mommy has his "best friend" at her house who she also didn't want to adopt out, but I told her that we were looking for a friend for Jupe and she highly suggests him. I guess "Blade" is pure black, a bit larger than Jupe, yellow eyes, and is a Poly (many toed cat)....just like my Ju-Boy.

More pictures this weekend, I swearrrr :biggrin2:!


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 20, 2008)

Aww haha I love Marlin's bedhead look. Jupe's really beautiful too..very sleek and panther like. And the ratties..I never seriously considered having pet rats, but yours are cute and look like fun, haha.:biggrin2:


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, Spartan is soo cute. I would love to get a rat, but my boyfriend doesn't like the idea at all. :grumpy: I love Marlin's mane too.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 20, 2008)

*snikker*


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 20, 2008)

Jupe's been declawed hasn't he? His front paws look funny like Kobe's..aside from being a Poly.. they just have that declawed look to them..

Yanno I really wanted to make some caption about *get over here and sew me some clothes i'm nakey.* but my cleverness eludes me at 4:30 in the morning..lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 20, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Jupe's been declawed hasn't he? His front paws look funny like Kobe's..aside from being a Poly.. they just have that declawed look to them..
> 
> Yanno I really wanted to make some caption about *get over here and sew me some clothes i'm nakey.* but my cleverness eludes me at 4:30 in the morning..lol


I'm looking at this thread going what does she mean 4:30 in the morning. Than it hit me. Time zone.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 20, 2008)

Rats are great! I totally think it is a pet experience every one should try in their lives if you are interested in them...or foster some for a rescue. They are like little humans/dogs .

Greaaaaat picture, Zin...lol. I snapped that picture just in time for him to yell at me.

Oh, and Jupe is not declawed. Every one asks me that, lol. I think it is because he has such large paws, it makes him look declawed. Plus, I keep his nails real short because he loves to "kneed the dough" and hug your head if you don't pet him.

He's my little panther love, as I call him .


----------



## bunbunluv (Jun 21, 2008)

Your bunnies are so cute! And the rats are as well. 

I agree that everyone should know the love of a rat at least once in their lives. I'm really becoming attached to the bunnies, but the rats will always hold a special place in my heart. They want nothing more then to be near you (people are their second love, which of course their first love is food which nothing could ever take the place of )


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a hard time picturing you with one cat - but TWO??? Wow....

I wonder what will be next....frogs? (Just kidding).

Seriously - I love your kitty - and your bunnies too...the ratties...well.....I love the fact they're at YOUR place!

:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 22, 2008)

There's my boy. :inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol, Montana....Spartie Smartie is a totally mommy's boy, though. You'll have to get your own Spartie someday !

Peg....2 cats, nuts, I know...right? It's just that JuJu is so attached to me in the sense that he HAS to be near me when I am home. If I can't see Jupe out of the corner of my eye, then there must be something wrong, lol. He tries to play with me like a kitty, chase me through the house, ect.....my poor boy needs another kitty...lol. I was fine with one cat, but I have to do what JuJu wants .



Hopefully later tonight I will find the time to take pictures of all the bunnies for my blog. It has been really hot here during the days (we have no A/C in the house)....so I am having to lounge around all day and so all my "weekend cleaning" after 6pm....including laundry, dishes, vaccum, cleaning the rat cage, and the bunny room, ect :yuck.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2008)

Come live here! 

Now I want my presents. Well the bunnies do. Mace and Merlin Say hi. Merlin says he may see you soon if he doesn't lower his voice.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm going to post an update....finally :biggrin2:!

All is well here in the fambly. Benson has been back and forth to the vet because of his eyes. Morgan has been his gentle 'ol self. Brody is still naughty, like always. Marlin is just the same...my sweet fluffery bunny. The rats are doing well. I have three new foster rats, who I hope will get adopted soon, as one of them is "Mr. Bitey Fingers" and he actually scares me. The kitties are doing smashingly well. We got our new doggie, Sammy...who is a total blast to have around.

I redid Marlin and Morgan's NIC cages today, to make better use of the space in our bunny room. The room is small and having a ton of clunky NIC cages in there, just really stuffs it up...especially since I have a honkin' rat cage.

I made M & M's NIC cages to be 1 NIC wide x 2 NIC high x 6 NIC long, each. They are totally diggin' the long cage and I really think they love it because it is nice and "secure" feeling. They can turn around just fine. Shoot, all they ever do in their cages is be lazy bums...errr buns....anyway. I like how the cage fits right up against the wall nice and even with the opening of my closet...so that I can get the shop vac and all their supplies out easier now.

I just need to get some cheapo non-slip kitchen mats or something to put down, so that they stop slipping when they jump up/down their levels, to the floor.

Oh, yeah....for Marlin's cage, since there wasn't a solid floor....I just used sticky tiles and put on evenly on each of the NIC panels, then used double sided foam tape to tape down some thick plastic table placemats over the parts where the NIC was still exposed. It looks great to me! Works very well, too!

Doube Ohhh.....Marlin says not to laugh at all of his pink things. He really enjoys the color pink because it is so bright and makes him look adorable ....




























I will probably build Brody and Benson's cages the exact same way next weekend. Benson won't be able to have shelves, as he is blind and I am afraid he will fall...or just not use them. I already have the picture in my head of how I am going to set up the bunny room once I get B & B's cages done.


Now, onto some lovely pictures I snapped of Morgie. I actually love these pictures because they really show how gentle and loving my Morg is...






































Marlin would like to kiss you all goodbye :bunnyheart...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the cages - they really really look nice. I also love the photos of Morgan 'cause I think they really do capture his sweet & gentle personality. I forget which one was my favorite - I liked them all.

And Marlin? He's ever the handsome dude...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 22, 2008)

Great cages, who would have thought a cage 1 wide would be big enough, they have a ton of room.

Great pictures of your babies

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Peg and Susan :biggrin2:!


I thought about the whole 1 NIC wide thing, and I really liked the pictures of Ms. Binky's cages in the (now closed) NIC cages only thread. I thought something like it would really work in the bunny room...and it did! Also, I noticed my rabbits always flop out in the same direction as I build my cages (1 NIC long)....they never flopped out 2 NIC wide. If that makes sence .


----------



## Spring (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow! Neat! 

For a second I Thought they were bonded and that it was4 grids tall! Unitl I saw the middle ground thingy.

You can try putting fleece cutlets down, then pegging them with clothes pins (tip I learned today that works with my Georgie - the digger!)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, the cages look awesome! I love them, great job!:bunnydance: More pics of buns needed, haha!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks alot Amy. We have been discussing redoing cages and seeing that just kicked us in highgear.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I can get non-slip kitchen mats or something similar from Big Lots for only like $2 each, so I may have to stop by there soon.

I will try to get more pictures of every one. I just took pictures of Benson last weekend, so I will have to add those into our blog, even though I already posted them on the forum.

Alicia...you should see if your bunnies like our new cage set up. It is seriously an awesome way to create more space, without taking it away from the bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

Going to do that for Wyatt and Elvis. Than something new for everyone else.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 22, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Going to do that for Wyatt and Elvis. Than something new for everyone else.


Pictures, please :biggrin2:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

I demand updates! :grumpy:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I demand updates! :grumpy:



Well, then will you change my blog title to "Morgan, Marlin, and Brody."?
Then change the other title to "...plus 5 rats, 2 cats, and 1 dog."?

Then, just then, you may get some pictures tonight .


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Done!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2008)

As many know, my 8.5 year old foster (Benson) was adopted on 10/18/08 by a lovely couple with another older rabbit. He is really living the life now!


Anyway, update on my boys:

They are doing very well! Marlin is still skittish. I don't understand why as I have had him since he was 6 weeks old and nothing bad has ever happened to him. He is just a big baby. Brody is still a naughty boy who likes to pee on the floor outside of Marlin and Morgan's cages when he has his play time. Other than that, he is doing well. Morgan is just the same, my sweet big baby.


Marlin....




































Morgan...
























Brody...








Our bunny room...






Brody's cage is on the right, then Morgan's, then Marlin's cage. Marlin has to have a 3 NIC by 2 NIC because he freaks out and runs in circles, smashing his body against the walls when some one walks into the bunny room....he is skittish for some reason. I think he feels more secure in the smaller cage.

The other corner of the bunny room has a small closet (houses the food, hay, and other supplies) and then the Ferret Nation (rat cage) is over there, too.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh my.....I remember Marlin as not much more than a baby....he's so nice looking now. I love his mane and stuff - just so adorable.

Morgan - oh what a sweetie....I'm so glad he's back with you.

Brody...I don't know - somehow - he just looks mischievous to me - maybe that is cause he's a lop....he's a cutie too...

I love the way you've done the room...so who is in the middle - Morgan or Brody?

Edited to add: DUH....now I see the bunny in the pictures to know who is in which pen!

DUH!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2008)

Amy your boys are so handsome<33


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 1, 2008)

What beautiful buns!
I love how they match eachother 
And, spoiled buns, they have their own room!? How wonderful.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2008)

Peg....Marlin's ears aren't as big as the pictures make them seem....I think. He looked so kitty-like when he was a little baby....

This was him at your place, when he was, what....11 weeks old?










And thanks Jess and Silvie :biggrin2:!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 2, 2008)

Great pictures as alway Amy.

Look forward to many more.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 5, 2008)

I stayed home from work today to take care of all three of my sick rattie boys. I have let the bunnies run around the bunny room (at separate times) and every one has been acting sooo lazy today, including me!

I've been in the mood to take pictures of the bunnies today, but I don't want to bother the rat boys while being in the animal room :?...they need quiet.

Hopefully tomorrow I will start seeing the rats perk up and be able to go in and take pictures of the bunnies.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I got a Canon Rebel xsi DSLR camera for Christmas, so that has inspired me to take more pictures of my bunnies!

Every one is doing very well, of course, I would post if they were not .


Onto the pictures! I took pictures of Marlin tonight and will be sneaking in time to take some of the other two bun dudes in the next few days :biggrin2:.

















































































I LOVE my new Canon Rebel xsi because I can now actually take very good pictures of Marlin. Before, I could never capture his eyes with my point and shoot camera because he moved too quickly.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

I want pics of everyone! Cats, dog, buns, and rats! Than mail them! Pronto missy!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is some of Sammy :biggrin2:...


















Tibi Toodles....












Juju Doodles...


















I'll get more of Ralphie and Spartan, too. I think every one has seen too many pictures of Spice and her baby ratties in the other thread .


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sorry Amy - but it is soooo hard for me to picture adorable little "baby" Marlin as this adult lionhead you have pictures of.

Are you sure someone didn't switch bunnies on you? I mean...Marlin was so....young....so.....goofy looking (but in an adorable way).

Now he's.....an adult!

Oh he's cute - don't get me wrong. But I miss that little guy who lived here....


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

I forgot to say - Sammy is GORGEOUS - as is your kitty - but especially Sammy. I'm so glad y'all found a dog that will work out so well for you!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 10, 2009)

Every one is doing well! I am just going to post pictures for you guys of Morgan and Brody .


Morgan :biggrin2:...
























































































Okay, here is Brody's pictures :biggrin2:...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2009)

Great pictures Amy, gosh he is so darn cute.

You must love taking picures with your new camera. I really must invest in a good one.

Look forward to Brody's pictures.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you, Susan. I do really love my camera and I would recommend it to anyone. I feel good knowing I have such great pictures now for when my pets pass on. I have lost too many pets, where I don't have decent pictures of them and it makes me wish I had this camera sooner.

I posted Brody's pictures in the previous posting .


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)

God Amy I really wish you guys lived closer. Oh and I got you something else. Did you get the last package?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 10, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> God Amy I really wish you guys lived closer. Oh and I got you something else. Did you get the last package?


I wish we lived closer, too. There is talk that we will be moving to Madison Wisconsin in 1-2 years to run the warehouse of Ryan's sister's store (Pop Deluxe)...it is getting majorly huge and her & her husband can't do it alone. We will have to see what happens.

I did get the last package, yes. Thank you for it! I forgot to tell you :shock:. I got another one just like it, but made of a different material, from my co worker. I have it on display in the bunny room with all my other bunnies. I am running out of space and need to get a shelf to put up more bunny figurines.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 11, 2009)

Amy, your cats are STUNNING! :shock: And your new camera makes everyone look beautiful, your old one made stuff look yellow. Your new pictures are really awesome, so clear and the colours are awesome.


I'm so in love with your cats :inlove:.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 19, 2009)

Broshi wants to share his new pictures . He was playing in the bunny room, but then decided to go into his cage to eat his food while I took pictures.


































Ralphie in his new Double Decker that I made him :






Tucker :














Jack :


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Awww! Great pictures Amy! I thnk we need more rat baby pictures, though.*


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 24, 2009)

Sharing a few pictures I snapped the other day . I'll be around this weekend to post up more pictures of every one!

Ryan, Myself, and Sammy...






Tibi Toodles...






Lyra...







Ohhhh wait until you guys see how big the baby ratties have gotten . Tucker has gotten so huge...he is going to be a tank when he gets bigger. I predict he will be larger than Spartan (who weights about 1 pound)! The Siamese boys, Harper and Jasper, have their Siamese coloring in on their backs...but not on their noses yet.


:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 28, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


My weekend project :biggrin2:! Now, let's see which bunny will cooperate _(*ahem*...forget Brody!)_ .


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 10, 2009)

I love all your pictures Amy, just beautiful. Helps to have such gorgeous subjects though!


----------



## Malexis (Mar 10, 2009)

Updates and pictures?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 11, 2009)

I need Brodo and ratling piccies! Also, I bought the exact same fabric as the hammock Tucker is lying in, except mine is the birds with a purple background. I got a new sewing machine and want to get to know it a bit more by making a small quilt (I already sewed 3 pillows with it) and as soon as I saw that bird fabric, I knew it had to be the basis for the quilt! I'm going to hopefully finish the quilt today


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 12, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I need Brodo and ratling piccies! Also, I bought the exact same fabric as the hammock Tucker is lying in, except mine is the birds with a purple background. I got a new sewing machine and want to get to know it a bit more by making a small quilt (I already sewed 3 pillows with it) and as soon as I saw that bird fabric, I knew it had to be the basis for the quilt! I'm going to hopefully finish the quilt today



I'll update sometime soon! I've been so busy with wedding planning & sewing up orders for my hammock business .

I LOVE that birdie fabric! I totally adore it, it so so cute. I got it from Chelsey of http://www.chelseyscozies.com/ by doing a trade with her. I am doing another trade with her, so I might just want another pocket hammock in that fabric!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2009)

The gps (mainly Merlin) demand more bed thingys. He has none right now because they need to be washed.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 12, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> The gps (mainly Merlin) demand more bed thingys. He has none right now because they need to be washed.



Don't worry....I have been collecting A LOT of things lately because all the easter stuff is out. I buy one for you and one for me :biggrin2:. Soooo...I'll be sewing the boy's up some more "Star Dome Homes" .


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The gps (mainly Merlin) demand more bed thingys. He has none right now because they need to be washed.
> ...



Woohooo!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Amy, I was just looking through your blog and wanted to tell you how much I love Marlin :inlove:He is absolutely beautiful! 

I was wondering what you use as shelves in the cages and how do you attach it?

BTW, Your cages are awesome.

Thanks


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 10, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Hey Amy, I was just looking through your blog and wanted to tell you how much I love Marlin :inlove:He is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I was wondering what you use as shelves in the cages and how do you attach it?
> 
> ...



Thank you! Marlin is a cutie pie :biggrin2:.

I have used peg board with stick on tiles for shelf flooring, as well as plastic place mats. I secured them with zip ties .


I need to start a new blog...and actually keep it updated. I would keep this one up, but I want something "fresh" .


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 10, 2009)

So nothing under them for support? I don't have a piece of pegboard in front of me but do the zip ties fit in the predrilled holes? I'm not the best at do it yourself stuff lol

I'm terrible about the blog stuff...You could start a new blog with something like part two, edition two, or with the new start date in the title. Can't wait to see it :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep...zip ties will fit through the peg board holes :biggrin2:. I made shelves with NIC panels, then I put the peg board/stick on tiles or placemats over it....just to give it a better look.


----------

